# 2013 Specialized Allez Race E5 OSSB



## HaroldC

*2013 Specialized Allez Race*

Just completed my crit bike yesterday:


----------



## PJ352

LOVE the stealth look. What frame size is that?


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

That's beautiful! I have to agree with PJ352 about the stealth look. Excellent build.


----------



## HaroldC

Thanks, I really wanted to go for that stealth bomber look. It was actually fun building it with that goal in mind. It's a 56cm frame and currently weighs 7.17kg/15.8lb. But I'm trying to get it to 6.81kg/15.8lb.


----------



## PJ352

HaroldC said:


> Thanks, I really wanted to go for that stealth bomber look. It was actually fun building it with that goal in mind. It's a 56cm frame and currently weighs 7.17kg/15.8lb. But I'm trying to get it to 6.81kg/15.8lb.


So you built it up from the current Allez frameset? I had a similar mindset building up my Tarmac Pro (Project Black), but I think you edged me out on the amount of black. Also got me by ~ 3/4 lb. on weight, but I went with a lot of components I had 'on hand'. 

I'd be interested in seeing your spec list (groupset, wheelset, bar, stem...)


----------



## HaroldC

PJ352 said:


> So you built it up from the current Allez frameset? I had a similar mindset building up my Tarmac Pro (Project Black), but I think you edged me out on the amount of black. Also got me by ~ 3/4 lb. on weight, but I went with a lot of components I had 'on hand'.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing your spec list (groupset, wheelset, bar, stem...)


Yeah, I built it from the Allez Race frameset. I had a few parts, but bought most of them with the intent on building a stealth bike. I have a Specialized carbon seatpost coming in, but am not sure I want to spent that much cash trying to get this to 15 even. 

Here's my spec list:
frame: 56cm Allez Race E5 OSSB
shifters: Sram Red Black
R derailleur: Sram Red Black
F derailleur: Sram Red 2013
crankset: Sram Red Black BB30
brakes: Sram Red Black
chain: KMC X10SL DLC
cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-25
stem: 3T ARX Team Stealth
handlebar: 3T Ergonova Team Stealth
tape: Cinelli Cork
seatpost: Specialized alloy, came with frame (306 gm)
seatpost binder: Specialized clamp, also came with frame
saddle: Specialized Romin Pro
pedals: Speedplay Zero stainless 
wheels: Zipp 303 FC clinchers
tires: Michelin Pro4 Service Course
tubes: Vredestein Race tubes (80 mm valves)
cables: Jagwire shifter / Shimano brake


----------



## PJ352

Thanks for posting the specs. Love the Zipp 303's!


----------



## HaroldC

A few more shots:


----------



## PJ352

Just beautiful. Great build... enjoy!!


----------



## ToffieBoi

I just found my future frame...
I was planning to downgrade an aluminum frame from my 2009 Tarmac.
So Allez Race is the answer


----------



## scottma

I dont usually like the black murdered out look. Yours I do. Great job on the build.


----------



## nebulight

It's hard to tell, but is the rear brake cable internally routed?


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

After using my S-Work SL4 Tarmac last season for crits, and barely avoiding some crashes, I want to build a similar bike. Great stealth look!


----------



## dcorn

As much as I like flat black on stuff, I'd like to see them make that frame with a few different color schemes. I think silver or white would be good. 

Great looking bike, very nice setup on there.


----------



## HaroldC

Thanks for the compliments! My last three bikes (road and MTB) are all white, so wanted to go in a completely different direction with my first Specialized build. 

My other bike is carbon and I don't want to race it, even though I did last year. Now I won't worry as much and just pedal. 

Yes, the rear brake is run internally, like the new Tarmac.


----------



## Tom_UK

I wish they sold these frames in the UK, that looks so good!


----------



## GabyB

nice bike


----------



## HaroldC

GabyB said:


> nice bike


Thanks! Took some better pics (plain background) after the recent snow storm:


----------



## nebulight

Looks great. I'm thinking about picking up one of these frames. How do you like it so far?


----------



## HaroldC

nebulight said:


> Looks great. I'm thinking about picking up one of these frames. How do you like it so far?


So far an excellent ride! Quick and really stiff, a little harsher ride over the rough stuff compared to my carbon bike, but that was to be expected. It's going to be a perfect race bike.


----------



## teddyuk

Tom_UK said:


> I wish they sold these frames in the UK, that looks so good!


I agree with you. i was thinking to change my frameset (BMC SL01) with this... to use it on my daily commuting!


----------



## VanillaGorila

HaroldC said:


> Thanks! Took some better pics (plain background) after the recent snow storm:


Question... In direct sunlight do your Zipps have a green color to them?


----------



## HaroldC

VanillaGorila said:


> Question... In direct sunlight do your Zipps have a green color to them?


They have an olive/brown hue in sunlight.


----------



## VanillaGorila

HaroldC said:


> They have an olive/brown hue in sunlight.


I just got a pair of 303's a couple of weeks ago and they are green as heck in the sunlight. I hate it. I'm waiting to hear back from my LBS, not really impressed with their "after the sale" customer service.


----------



## ksauers

I have an 2012 Allez Apex and am thinking about changing frames to this one but I'd have to have a buyer ready for my current frame. I love the all black. Your pics really make me want to do it.


----------



## Racerdj

Nice job on the build!


----------



## jsedlak

Interesting... with EEBrakes, and a Red cassette you'd probably be closer to 15.


----------



## b_new_b

View attachment 284348

Just took mine out for its first ride. I built it up as a second bike. 
Wow! it rides awesome on all fronts. At least on my first hour on this frame. I've been on S-Works SL3, SL4 Pro and S-Works Venge at now I'm wondering why you would spend the money on the high dollar frames. It does weigh more, 1180 grams @52cm, but it rides very comparable.

Update. I still love this bike. Its quick, agile, climbs extremely well and is comfortable. All around a great bike.


----------



## tyrich88

Dude thats sick! 
Add you on a carbon seat post and thatll save you about 100g as well! get you even closer to that lighter weight mark you were talking about!


----------



## geomel108

Nicely done on your build!


----------



## carbonLORD

VanillaGorila said:


> Question... In direct sunlight do your Zipps have a green color to them?


It's the clear coat Zipp uses. It starts out a nice gray color and then yellows in sunlight. During the transition Ive seen brown and green hues in the several 2012 404's- 2013 808's Ive owned and sold. I may be inclined to make a project out of mine one day and hand sand and repaint them matte black like the Specialized frames... one day. Or, I'll just get some more ENVE's and enjoy the finish.


----------



## Jordansrealm

VanillaGorila said:


> Question... In direct sunlight do your Zipps have a green color to them?


Any chance we can get larger versions of these pics? Flickr? I'd love to really blow this up and get a closeup look at the frame/build as I am about to build one. Thanks! 

Jordan


----------



## HaroldC

Jordansrealm said:


> Any chance we can get larger versions of these pics? Flickr? I'd love to really blow this up and get a closeup look at the frame/build as I am about to build one. Thanks!
> 
> Jordan


Here are links to a few of the shots in full size:

https://haroldc.smugmug.com/Category/2013-Specialized-Allez-E5-OSSB/i-ghj6vZT/0/X3/IMG_1017-X3.jpg

https://haroldc.smugmug.com/Category/2013-Specialized-Allez-E5-OSSB/i-tXkzvsR/0/X3/IMG_1024-X3.jpg

https://haroldc.smugmug.com/Category/2013-Specialized-Allez-E5-OSSB/i-QMJ79gb/0/X3/IMG_1025-X3.jpg

https://haroldc.smugmug.com/Category/2013-Specialized-Allez-E5-OSSB/i-C297rNX/0/X3/IMG_1029-X3.jpg


----------



## Jordansrealm

Awesome man thank you. Really great looking bike.


----------



## rcb78

Just did one of these frames up with my DA9000 group. Not quite as blacked out as your build, but close. It's a touch harsher ride than the 2012 version with identical parts, but stiffer in the BB area under my weight (200lbs).


----------



## Nubster

I wish there was a stealth option when I got my 2012 Allez. I'm almost tempted to buy the stealth frame set and swap everything over and then try to sell my black and orange frame. The more I look at it, the more I want it. If I could just sell my mountain bike frame, I'd be set.


----------



## HaroldC

Just thought I would give an update:

This frame is amazing! I love the way it rides, very stiff when I'm putting the power down, but yet compliant with a carbon seatpost and bar. I originally built the Allez as the race bike, but now this is my go to bike. So much so, that I recently sold my DA Di2 cabon bike and only have this one now. 

Anyone considering this fame should just go and order one if you can. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## b_new_b

More pics!


----------



## bov

i had to register just to comment on this thread 

how much was your complete build?


----------



## b_new_b

Eye Candy.
View attachment 285048

View attachment 285049


----------



## 8bit_marlon

Great looking bike! I was thinking about building an Allez Race this winter!


----------



## pananjo

Dark knight with full weapons.
Love it!!!


----------



## kevra83

Very nice build! I'm so jealous to see Zipp wheels on an Allez. Did you ever try the 404 firecrest clinchers before you got the 404's? I'm curious because I hear people say go 404 rear and 303 front if your pretty lean guy like myself or go through 303 around to save getting blown off the road. I say that also because I have a 2012 Allez Evo (first bike) which I got recently and can't wait to put Zipp wheels on and do other upgrades. Well, I've done Roval SL35 wheel upgrade just to dump the DT swiss 4.0's. lol. Good luck with the rest of the build!!!! :thumbsup:

Also, if you don't mind me asking, did you go with 52-36 or 53-39 on SRAM red crankset?


----------



## tyrich88

I know you posted this a while back, but this is great to hear! I am looking to possibly sell my Cervelo R3 frame and build up one of these but have been skeptical of the ride quality. I am still going to demo one to see for myself.


----------



## tyrich88

Edit to my last post: 
I got to put about 30 miles on one of these yesterday and HOLY COW! So stiff and so smooth! I must say, I was skeptical, but not any more! My R3 is one of the most comfortable bikes I've ever ridden and this comes close, even without a carbon seat post!


----------



## HaroldC

tyrich88 said:


> View attachment 294442
> 
> Edit to my last post:
> I got to put about 30 miles on one of these yesterday and HOLY COW! So stiff and so smooth! I must say, I was skeptical, but not any more! My R3 is one of the most comfortable bikes I've ever ridden and this comes close, even without a carbon seat post!


Glad to hear! It'll be even more comfortable with the carbon seat post. 

I still love my Allez, but it's taken a back seat now that I have the Venge.......


----------



## nis240sxt

I went the other way around. I sold my Venge because I was more than impressed with my Allez... lol


----------



## tyrich88

Haha that's awesome. I'm hoping to sell off my r3 frame here in the next week or so and order the new smartweld frame. I don't know that a Tarmac would be worth the money... And well... I haven't ridden one, so maybe ignorance is bliss right? Maybe I'd be better off just getting the allez and never riding a Tarmac haha.


----------



## 2702

I just got a 14 Allez Race and exchanged my 12 Allez Comp for it. I rented a 14 105 Tarmac weeks ago and really can't tell it apart from that bike. That stiffness and how it just pulls you foward is terrific. One of the most overlooked bike frames out there, everyone is mainly still carbon is outright king I guess.


----------



## tyrich88

I completely agree with you. I ended up selling my R3 and building up the Allez smartweld frameset and it's absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Horze

Ditto. 

Great alternative to the carbon crop out there. That's indeed saying quite a bit.


----------



## tyrich88

Horze said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Better than probably 99% of the carbon crop out there. That's indeed saying quite a bit.


I have not ridden 99% of the carbon crop. But it's pretty dang good!


----------



## dc503

HaroldC said:


> Just completed my crit bike yesterday


HaroldC, out of curiosity...what bearing cap did you use on your build?


----------



## 2702

Updated pic- now with a Cannondale Bad Boy Hybrid Saddle. The OEM one was of torture plywood. I think it was the Toupe saddle.


----------



## Horze

Here is another (mine )


----------



## 2702

Horze said:


> Here is another (mine )


WOW! you are very flexible. My back and neck would last 1 minute on your bike.


----------



## scottma

Was thinking the same. That bike has a lot of stem and a lot of seatpost!


----------



## 1Butcher

And I was thinking the bike is not set up properly at all. There is probably little to no seat post in the seat tube, the saddle is pointing to the moon [well, maybe not that high], and well it just does not look right.

The more that I look at it, the more the seat post is longer than the seat tube.

But what the hell, if he likes it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Quantanamara

*Lil plastic bits?*



Horze said:


> Here is another (mine )


_I love this frame, couldn't find it new so finally got my hands on one used & trying to build a similar stealth mode. 
Horze or HeraldC, could you post or email me close up pics of the brake cable entrance/exit of the top tube, I believe I'm missing the bottom plastic bit  also a pic of the plastic cable guide underneath the BB. Any tips or comments on the rattling cable inside of top tube?
thanks guys & nice bikes!
longtime reader, first time poster_


----------

